# Gucci battery



## Cappy11078 (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm not sure if I posted this questio in the right forum, but if not maybe someone can point me in the correct direction. I have a Gucci 5500 ss watch that I took to a "chain" retail jewelery stor that used to sell this watch to get the battery replaced. The watch worked for about a year after the battery was replaced. I had the watch about 7 years before having the battery replaced the first time. If I put a little pressure on the back the second hand would start moving again. So I carefully removed the back to check the battery myself. The battery wasn't seated properly. The jeweler installed a energizer 371 battery. This battery doesn't want to stay seated. Is there anyone that may know if this is the correct battery number or know the correct number? Thanks for any help.


----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

Cappy11078 said:


> I'm not sure if I posted this questio in the right forum, but if not maybe someone can point me in the correct direction. I have a Gucci 5500 ss watch that I took to a "chain" retail jewelery stor that used to sell this watch to get the battery replaced. The watch worked for about a year after the battery was replaced. I had the watch about 7 years before having the battery replaced the first time. If I put a little pressure on the back the second hand would start moving again. So I carefully removed the back to check the battery myself. The battery wasn't seated properly. The jeweler installed a energizer 371 battery. This battery doesn't want to stay seated. Is there anyone that may know if this is the correct battery number or know the correct number? Thanks for any help.


Perhaps you can access the info via an online manual for your watch model? It may be worth a shot.


----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)

Just take it to an actual watchmaker. Battery changers at malls are clueless.


----------



## stratct (Jun 17, 2010)

baronrojo said:


> Just take it to an actual watchmaker. Battery changers at malls are clueless.


Mall watch battery changers logic: if it fits, it's good.


----------



## Zarith (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi,

Could you please open the case back and check the brand of the movement? and its number? If the watch is "Swiss Made", it's probably a Ronda or ETA.

If you can't find the number, just take a picture of the movement and post it here.

I'll be able to tell you which battery it uses ;-)


----------



## Cappy11078 (Jul 29, 2012)

I didn't write the number down, but after searching online, I believe it is an ETA movement. I will look for the number to be exact. Also, after inspecting the battery well, it looks like one of the fingers of the positive battery contact may be broken off. Is there a way to purchase this part, once I get the movement number, or would I have to purchase the whole movement? The contact looks easily removable with one screw. Thanks again.


----------



## Zarith (Nov 5, 2007)

If this in an ETA, its model number must be written somewhere. It can be really small, like on this 251.272:









Quartz movement are rarely repaired. It's not worth it. It's cheaper to replace them (the quartz module in this Gucci must cost around $15).

If you are ambitious you could replace the whole movement. The most difficult part of this job is removing and replacing the hands. It requires experience and specific tools. Otherwise just replace the missing parts.


----------



## ecthelion (Jun 4, 2011)

Zarith said:


> Quartz movement are rarely repaired. It's not worth it. It's cheaper to replace them (the quartz module in this Gucci must cost around $15).


That ETA 251.272, on the other hand, is a chronograph movement worth about U$90. Definitely cheaper to repair/replace the battery (which in this case is the 371) than to replace the movement.


----------



## Zarith (Nov 5, 2007)

ecthelion said:


> That ETA 251.272, on the other hand, is a chronograph movement worth about U$90. Definitely cheaper to repair/replace the battery (which in this case is the 371) than to replace the movement.


We are not discussing about the 251.272. I used this image as an illustration, to indicate where the movement number could be...

And yes replacing a battery is always cheaper. Batteries cost $1 or $2. Cappy's problem is that the (unknown) movement in his Gucci might be broken. This could be relatively expensive to fix.


----------



## Cappy11078 (Jul 29, 2012)

I confirmed that the movement is an eta 955.412. also i can confirm one of the fingers of the positive battery contact is broke off. The bad news... learning the hard way, not to take a watch to the mall for a battery replacement and finding out how much you are really paying for the name brand. The good news... saving myself hundreds of dollars repairing it myself. Oh, I found the website with the replacement and confirmed the battery is a 371. I want to thank all of you for helping.


----------

